# need USA made cloth for cloth 'punk' style patches



## fxrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of an American company that makes cloth? It will get screenprinted on--for the cheap-o punk style patches.
Lee


----------



## fxrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry, I think I put this in the wrong category


----------

